# Race Driver GRID Strecken, Auto, Grafik und andere Mods



## Broiler (30. Dezember 2009)

Da ich noch kein Forum für Race Driver GRID Mods gefunden habe mach ich mal ein´s auf.Es ist für alle Mods gedacht. Diese sollten mit Patch 1.3 laufen.

Ich fang mal an:

Dargos Mod BR macht die Grafik realistischer in dem der Gelbstich und die Grafik etwas natürlicher wird.

Ultra High V15beta4.7z welcher die Config verändert und höhere Einstellungen bietet (Extreme Hardware Anforderungen) indem die Parameter weiter erhöhbar sind.


----------



## Freeak (14. Januar 2010)

Hey cool, werde ich mal dieses Wochenende Ausprobieren, ob es was taugt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Juli 2012)

"File not found, you will be redirected"


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Mods noch auf der Festplatte. Ich hatte die schon mal hochgeladen, bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2012)

Die Links ober gehen ja nicht. Könntest die irgendwo hochladen? Upload, Rapidshare oder so


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juli 2012)

Ich pack gerade die Dateien und werde die dann hochladen. Wenns fertig ist, werde ich den Link in dem Post ergänzen.

Hier die Links:

http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527722/GRID-Mods.part01.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527738/GRID-Mods.part02.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527789/GRID-Mods.part03.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527808/GRID-Mods.part04.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527828/GRID-Mods.part05.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527854/GRID-Mods.part06.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527868/GRID-Mods.part07.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527892/GRID-Mods.part08.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527911/GRID-Mods.part09.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527933/GRID-Mods.part10.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527947/GRID-Mods.part11.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527980/GRID-Mods.part12.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4527998/GRID-Mods.part13.rar.html
http://www.file-upload.net/download-4528010/GRID-Mods.part14.rar.html


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal gleich alles reingehauen und voll aufgedreht. Funktioniert  soweit, nur der Startbildschirm erscheint nicht mehr und beim Beenden  verursacht die Grid.exe einen Fehler. Ist das normal???


----------



## Zergoras (13. Juli 2012)

Hast du die Beta installiert? Oder die andere Version vom Enhancer Mod. Da waren ja mehrere drin.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Juli 2012)

Dargos Mod
Enhanced Ultra V3, 
Ultra High V15beta4 + DOF + Cars UH . 

Das Startbild Problem ist gelöst. Musste nur AA Quali im Treiber auf Multisampling stellen. Den Fehler beim Beenden hauts aber immer noch raus.


----------



## Zergoras (13. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub den hatte ich damals auch immer. So lange es nur beim beenden ist und nicht während dem Spielen ist das doch vertretbar.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Juli 2012)

Die Partikel Option funzt nur bis Ultra Hoch. Ab Xtreme kackt die exe ab. Sonst gehts eigentlich und sieht auch besser aus als das augenkrebsverschärfte Bild des Originals.


----------



## Zergoras (13. Juli 2012)

Wird Zeit für Teil 2.


----------

